# help with canapes and HDO's



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Hi, I'm planning a sort of surprise party for my mom's 65th birthday Nov.16, it's sort of a surprise, because she knows that we throwing a party, but she doesn't know where or what the menu is going to be.
I am wanting to set up a buffet table with some simple HDO's and canapes and crudites, and then of course chips and dip other snack foods, then for the main course, seeing as it is a birthday party, hot dogs with all the trimmings. So if you could help me out with some suggestions for simple canapes and HDO's I would greatly appreciate it. Due to cost restrictions though, caviar and probably smoked salmon as well are out of the question. I 'm thinking with the canapes I'd like to do about eight different kinds and make about 36 of each, I just hope that will be enough for about 60 people. I'm also serving devilled eggs and stuffed mushroom caps.

TIA,
Jeff.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

? Do you have chaffers for you h.d.'s?

If so, how about:

open faced mini rueben's or mini ham and cheese
Veg. strudel
baked brie
buffalo wings
veg. tempura
rumaki
cheese beignets or gougere
quiche
cheddar bean dip

cold items:

flour tortilla rollups
stuffed edam cheese
ants on a log
ham and cheese logs
cucumber mousse
shrimp spread (it's cheaper than it sounds)
salmon mousse (cheap too, 1 can salmon)


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

For Canapes

On a small round bread base:
Slice of tomato
Bocconchini
Pesto
Finish with roasted pine nuts for decoration

On a small square bread base:
Saffron mayonnaise
Onion seeds
2 poached shrimp
Garnish with fennel greens

Niçoise :

Zucchini sliced lengthwise very thinly, using a mandoline. Transfer the slices on an oiled cookie sheet, drizzle with a little olive oil and put in a 425-450 degree oven just a few minutes until the slices are tender and pliable.

On each slice, put a little goat cheese, very finely diced (brunoise) grilled red peppers and zucchini (don't spread the garnish till the end) and roll.

Cherry tomatoes

Hollowed out and filled with a salsa (mango, onions, tomatos, coriandre); finish with a shrimp and sprig of chervil; or hollowed out and filled with asparagus stems which will have been blanched and refreshed, cut into two or three according to their length.

Asparagus

Blanch asparagus in salted water and quickly cool them in an ice water bath. Dry and roll a slice of Prosciutto at the base of each stem.

Bread sticks with a rolled slice of Prosciutto


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

How about crostinis with anything on it.. Blinis, pate choux puffs with peanut butter mousse..

Cucumber cups with smoked salmon creamcheese
Danielle


----------

